# How to convert to iu's for Omnitrope?



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

As above? I'm unsure how much to take out on the insulin dart for 3 iu's of Omnitrope? Thanks


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

6.7mg pen?


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

an Omnitrope pen has 10mg the 6.7mg is per ml there is 1.5ml of fluid in the pen thus giving 10mg = 30iu so 10iu on a standard 100iu slin pin = 2iu


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> an Omnitrope pen has 10mg the 6.7mg is per ml there is 1.5ml of fluid in the pen thus giving 10mg = 30iu so 10iu on a standard 100iu slin pin = 2iu


that's baffled me... 10iu on a standard slin pen is 2iu?

ie 0.1ml= 2iu??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RascaL18 said:


> that's baffled me... 10iu on a standard slin pen is 2iu?
> 
> ie 0.1ml= 2iu??


a standard insulin pin has marks from 0-100iu each small line is 2iu each large thick line is 10iu so if you draw out 10iu of fluid from the omnitrope pen you get 2iu of GH


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> a standard insulin pin has marks from 0-100iu each small line is 2iu each large thick line is 10iu so if you draw out 10iu of fluid from the omnitrope pen you get 2iu of GH


I get you now! first time I contemplated insulin I almost shot 30iu because the guy who I got it off told me it was same measurements as growth, then I read 100iu/ml I went nuts with him! dangerous!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RascaL18 said:


> I get you now! first time I contemplated insulin I almost shot 30iu because the guy who I got it off told me it was same measurements as growth, then I read 100iu/ml I went nuts with him! dangerous!!


very mate


----------



## GREGGYBOY89 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help. So if u want 2 take 3 ius I just take it to 15 on the insulin pin?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

GREGGYBOY89 said:


> Thanks for the help. So if u want 2 take 3 ius I just take it to 15 on the insulin pin?


Yeah!


----------

